# Need to COMPLETELY scrub my HDD - how?



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

Right, i have a partition on my hard drive thats gone sour and i want to re size all my partitions anyway - what can i do to take my harddrive back to as if it where brand new? Is there a programme i can use / burn to a disc?

Please help!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 27, 2008)

just go to my computer right click and select format!

or in vista go to start->right click my computer-> Manage -> then storage and you can do loads of stuff


----------



## Frick (Oct 27, 2008)

Gparted is awesome. Burn it to a disc and boot from it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2008)

Deriks boot and nuke

http://www.dban.org/


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

Im sure that wont work lucas


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

Frick said:


> Gparted is awesome. Burn it to a disc and boot from it.



Doesnt Gparted let you also do HFS partitions for mac?



Solaris17 said:


> Deriks boot and nuke
> 
> http://www.dban.org/



Solaris, thats just what i need haha. Free cookies!


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> just go to my computer right click and select format!
> 
> or in vista go to start->right click my computer-> Manage -> then storage and you can do loads of stuff



already tried your second suggestion mate, thats why im having to go to extremes.


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2008)

Right click "My Computer" -->Manage --> Disk Management --> Right click the drive and format.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Right click "My Computer" -->Manage --> Disk Management --> Right click the drive and format.



would this work for the entire disc? all 500GB of it?


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes it should.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

wont let me do it. Going to try this dban thing, if i dont reply for a few hours you know its worked haha.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 27, 2008)

Boot and Nuke is awesome and easy.  I always do the FBI one, takes forever but I prefer assurance that the job is done.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Boot and Nuke is awesome and easy.  I always do the FBI one, takes forever but I prefer assurance that the job is done.



Its not that what i have on here is bad and needs to be got rid of, i just want to get rid of these bloody partitions.

Still, always nice to have peace of mind haha. Have you ever used it off a flash drive? Thats what ill be doing, hope it works!


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 27, 2008)

No I haven't.  I always just use one of my UBCD's, http://ultimatebootcd.com/.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Its not that what i have on here is bad and needs to be got rid of, i just want to get rid of these bloody partitions.
> 
> Still, always nice to have peace of mind haha. Have you ever used it off a flash drive? Thats what ill be doing, hope it works!



it will prob work and dban is awsome i can garentee you it will do what you want...just select the whole drive it will auto select all partitions and then you just wipe when you boot back into windows the HDD wont even have a filing system like coming off the factory floor.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> it will prob work and dban is awsome i can garentee you it will do what you want...just select the whole drive it will auto select all partitions and then you just wipe when you boot back into windows the HDD wont even have a filing system like coming off the factory floor.



wait - wont it get rid of my OS? do you mean boot into windows install?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> wait - wont it get rid of my OS? do you mean boot into windows install?



no you boot it from a disk and tell it what harddrive to wipe after its done wiping whatever drive you tell it to (or partition) when you boot back up you just format it for ntfs. say you have 1HDD with os and partitions but you dont want the os gone you just select the partitions you want deleted


----------



## Duffman (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2008)

Duffman said:


>



that will do it it scrubs stuff clean


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> no you boot it from a disk and tell it what harddrive to wipe after its done wiping whatever drive you tell it to (or partition) when you boot back up you just format it for ntfs. say you have 1HDD with os and partitions but you dont want the os gone you just select the partitions you want deleted



woo! thats just what i wanted to hear haha, ill delete all but my 50GB OS partition, that way i can skip half an hour of vista install!


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright, i burnt the dban thing to a disc, however it keeps ending with "dban finished with non - fatal errors" and nothing is wiped. Why is it doing this? Is my hard drive knackered? what frustrating me is that i can see the 150GB partition in disc management, i just cant format it


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Alright, i burnt the dban thing to a disc, however it keeps ending with "dban finished with non - fatal errors" and nothing is wiped. Why is it doing this? Is my hard drive knackered? what frustrating me is that i can see the 150GB partition in disc management, i just cant format it



hmmm it might be that the HDD has to many bad sectors try selecting the whole disk (little * should appear next to every partiton) then deselct the partitions you dont want wiped and try it then instead of just selecting the partitions you want to wipe. if you tried one of these methodes try the vise versa


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 28, 2008)

when i booted onto dban solaris i just selected autonuke, then i tried noverify and then on the interactive bit, and at no point could i select a partition?


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 28, 2008)

WTF?!?!?!?!?!!?

I JUST WENT INTO DISC MANAGEMENT AS A LAST DITCH ATTEMPT AT FORMATTING IT THAT WAY, AND IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, i unleashed the caps lock fury. lol.

Free cookies for everyone!


----------

